# Medicaid for uber driver



## Bouchraaa

Hello everyone
I am going to drive with uber . Before i use to have weekly paid job and i have accumulated points in my social security retirement . My question is : is it possible i continue paying for my retirement as self emplyee
Thank you


----------



## Bouchraaa

Hello
I have a simple question can i be under Medicaid if i drive for uber
Thanks


----------



## UberTaxPro

Bouchraaa said:


> Hello everyone
> I am going to drive with uber . Before i use to have weekly paid job and i have accumulated points in my social security retirement . My question is : is it possible i continue paying for my retirement as self emplyee
> Thank you


Yes! self employed people are *required* to pay into soc sec also.


----------



## Bouchraaa

Thank you for your answer : so is it included when i pay taxes on April?


----------



## UberTaxPro

Bouchraaa said:


> Thank you for your answer : so is it included when i pay taxes on April?


You need to have net income over $400 dollars before your required to pay self employment tax. Net Income means the money you have after all your business deductions are subtracted from your gross income. The problem is that many Uber drivers have very little or negative income after subtracting out expenses and can't pay into system. If you are making a positive net income you should pay your self employment tax quarterly.

Before you get into this you need to realize that your going to be operating a *business* in the eyes of the IRS. You'll need to comply with all the rules every other business is subjected to. The foundation of your business should be your bookkeeping system. Be sure your correctly doing your bookkeeping and everything else will fall into place easily. 
This might be helpful: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/self-employed


----------



## Cableguynoe

Just because you drive for UBER doesnt mean you'll make a lot of money. You need to find out how much you can make without losing your benefits. Only Medicaid can tell you that


----------



## Bouchraaa

So i have to be careful and not make to much money. Right? That way i can keep my medicaid


----------



## 68350

Check with Medicaid... no one here can give you official information unless they work for the agency.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Bouchraaa said:


> Hello
> I have a simple question can i be under Medicaid if i drive for uber
> Thanks


Medicaid income requirements vary from state to state. They are based on a % of the federal poverty level. They use your MAGI (modified adjusted gross income). 
http://www.kff.org/health-reform/st...0&sortModel={"colId":"Location","sort":"asc"}


----------



## Lee239

Bouchraaa said:


> Hello
> I have a simple question can i be under Medicaid if i drive for uber
> Thanks


It depends on how much you earn. If you have a lot of dead miles you won't owe any taxes because you didn't earn any income, only revenue. Find out how much you are allowed to earn and stop working after that. You can deduct 53.5 cents for every mile and dead mile driven for every $1 you earn. Talk to a social worker or a case manager if you have one.



Bouchraaa said:


> Thank you for your answer : so is it included when i pay taxes on April?


There is no withholding from Uber pay, you have to go to a tax preparer or do it online or with a free service like Credit Karma. Keep track of all the miles you drive while doing Uber daily. Every mile from the first ping to your last ride, especially the miles without a pax in the car getting to them or after you drop them off and go to the next ride, those are deductible too.



Bouchraaa said:


> Hello everyone
> I am going to drive with uber . Before i use to have weekly paid job and i have accumulated points in my social security retirement . My question is : is it possible i continue paying for my retirement as self emplyee
> Thank you


If you make and income/profit from driving for Uber and pay SS taxes it will earn you points as you say, or count towards employment for retirement benefits, but not all the money earned, only the money after deductions.


----------



## Valstar

One thing to remember also. Make sure they DONT base your eligibility on medicaid on your GROSS income. Because your Uber fees are under your gross income in their eyes you will be making more money than what is deposited into your account. This can actually increase your income due to Ubers high fees that they charge you. Its a business expense for you as a self proprietor. You can very easily go over the income limit because of this thus losing your eligibility. This also goes for any one on SSDI or SI or any kind of assistance you get that goes by GROSS income and not net.


----------



## 45821

UberTaxPro said:


> Yes! self employed people are *required* to pay into soc sec also.


No, they are not.

You are eligible for Medicaid as long as your stated income is less than $16,000 per year.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Bon Jovi said:


> No, they are not.
> 
> You are eligible for Medicaid as long as your stated income is less than $16,000 per year.


From the IRS: https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...oyment-tax-social-security-and-medicare-taxes
*Who Must Pay Self-Employment Tax?*
You must pay self-employment tax and file Schedule SE (Form 1040) if either of the following applies.


Your net earnings from self-employment (excluding church employee income) were $400 or more.
You had church employee income of $108.28 or more.
Generally, your net earnings from self-employment are subject to self-employment tax. If you are self-employed as a sole proprietor or independent contractor, you generally use Schedule C or C-EZ to figure net earnings from self-employment.

If you have earnings subject to self-employment tax, use Schedule SE to figure your net earnings from self-employment. Before you figure your net earnings, you generally need to figure your total earnings subject to self-employment tax.

*Note:* The self-employment tax rules apply no matter how old you are and even if you are already receiving Social Security or Medicare.


----------



## UberTaxPro

Bon Jovi said:


> No, they are not.
> 
> You are eligible for Medicaid as long as your stated income is less than $16,000 per year.


There is nothing in the tax code about medicaid eligibility having anything to do with S/E taxes as far as I know.


----------

